# Sony Announces a68 A-mount Camera for US and Canada Markets



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 17, 2015)

```
<em>New Model Features Ultra-Fast 4D FOCUS, Translucent Mirror Technology and more</em></p>
<p><strong>SAN DIEGO, Dec. 17, 2015</strong> – Sony Electronics, a worldwide leader in digital imaging and the world’s largest image sensor manufacturer, has today introduced the α68 (model ILCA-68) camera with ultra-fast 4D autofocus to the US and Canada markets.</p>
<p>The new camera, which was announced for the European market last month, is the latest model to feature native compatibility with Sony’s extensive collection of A-mount lenses.  Inheriting many pro-style features from the acclaimed α77 II, the α68 features Sony’s unique 4D FOCUS system that delivers extraordinary AF performance under any shooting conditions – even in lighting as low as EV-2 where many other cameras struggle.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>This system utilizes 79 autofocus points – the most AF points on any interchangeable lens camera with a dedicated phase-detection AF sensor<sup>1</sup>.  Included are 15 cross points as well as a dedicated F2.8 AF sensor point for dimly-lit scenes.  This all adds up to extremely fast, wide area AF with predictive tracking that locks faithfully onto fast-moving subjects.  Additionally, the camera utilizes Sony’s unique Translucent Mirror Technology to deliver constant AF tracking at up to 8 fps<sup>2</sup>.</p>
<p>The camera features a 24 MP<sup>3</sup> APS-C Exmor CMOS sensor with a wide ISO 100 – 25,600 sensitivity range<sup>4</sup>, allowing it to produce outstanding image quality for both still images and video.  The sensor is teamed with a powerful BIONZ X image processor that uses Detail Reproduction and Diffraction-reducing Technologies plus Area-specific Noise Reduction, resulting in pristine, finely detailed shots every time.</p>
<p>Full HD movies use the efficient XAVC S<sup>5</sup> format, enabling high bit rate recordings at up to 50 Mbps with outstanding detail and low noise. With Translucent Mirror Technology, shooters can enjoy non-stop continuous autofocus with accurate subject tracking during video shooting, producing crisp, professional looking footage.  With a powerful array of advanced controls and capabilities, the α68 has plenty to offer experienced amateurs as well as step-up photographers and first time interchangeable lens camera customers.</p>
<p>Framing stills and movies is a pleasure through the clear, bright OLED Tru-Finder, which features 100% frame coverage with high contrast and accurate color reproduction.  Complementing the Tru-Finder, the 2.7-type LCD monitor tilts up to 135 degrees upwards or 55 degrees downwards for comfortable composition from a wide variety of shooting angles. Serious photo enthusiasts will also value the backlit top display that allows quick confirmation of camera settings, whether shooting handheld or on a tripod.</p>
<p>As found on the critically acclaimed α7 series, the α68 has a control wheel on the camera’s rear that allows quick fingertip adjustment of camera settings, as well as 10 customizable buttons<sup>6</sup> that frequently-used functions can be assigned to.  There is also a front control dial for quick adjustments of settings and a sturdy grip to ensure a balanced shooting experience, even when using heavyweight prime or telephoto lenses.</p>
<p>The new camera features SteadyShot INSIDE stabilization to reduce the effects of camera shake and allow for blur-free handheld shooting at all focal lengths, with any compatible lens.  Additionally, the inclusion of a Multi Interface Shoe and Multi Terminal lets users expand their creative options with a wide range of optional accessories, including flashes, lights, microphones and remote commanders.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>The Sony α68 interchangeable lens camera will be available in April at authorized Sony retailers in the US for about $600 body only or about $700 in a kit along with the DT 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 SAM II lens.  In Canada, the body and kit will also be available in April and will be sold for about $800 and $950 CAD, respectively.</p>
```


----------

